# Best Replacements for 2016 Cruze Limited w/ Pioneer Sound System - Audio, Upgrade,



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Is it still under warranty?


----------



## brendonk22 (Feb 26, 2018)

Yes. 49k miles and i bought extended bumper to bumper till 75k i think


----------



## brendonk22 (Feb 26, 2018)

Why do you ask? Not exactly looking for same speaker to just be replaced


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

brendonk22 said:


> Why do you ask? Not exactly looking for same speaker to just be replaced


Many people don't care for that unit or the base unit and I thought it could be cheaper to just have it repaired?


----------



## brendonk22 (Feb 26, 2018)

Don't care for "that unit or the base unit" ~ What exactly do you mean? Sorry I'm not getting it lol. Appreciate the help though


----------

